# Trout limits Galveston bay



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Had a nice breeze and cloud cover today that made it feel like a fall morning. The tide was slack all morning but the trout ate just fine. We fished reefs in 4-8 ft of water and my guys landed their limit of specks by 8:45. I have a few days left this month call 832-385-2012 thanks.










www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

